# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Thanks to life

## linyera

Thanks to life because it gave me Matilda, Sofia gave me and made me understand the game

----------


## kiwijames

> Thanks to life because it gave me Matilda, Sofia gave me and made me understand the game


Nice. Girls will be girls even out shooting. Liking those gumboots

----------


## stingray

A wonderful photo and a treasured memory! Thank you for sharing it with us.

----------


## Danny

Indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

Wonderful foto, @linyera...long may Matilda and Sofia show Papa how to hunt :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## TLB

Awesome  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

cool pic

----------


## Scouser

> cool pic


+1  :Thumbsup:

----------


## linyera

thanks mates , very much !!!

----------

